
NIH investigating if U.S. scientists are sharing ideas with foreign governments - SiempreViernes
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/08/nih-investigating-whether-us-scientists-are-sharing-ideas-foreign-governments
======
java-man
scientists do science?? outrageous!

